# Breaking News: Eggs from Netherlands Contaminated Being Sold in UK



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 10, 2017)

Bad time for a pun but that's basically the headline. 

tl;dr If you live in UK then you may want to consider not eating eggs because over 700,000 them are contaminated with a chemical.





News story:



> Around 700,000 eggs implicated in a contamination scare have been distributed to Britain and may have already been eaten by consumers, it has emerged.
> 
> The Food Standards Agency previously said a total of 21,000 eggs contaminated with a chemical called fipronil had come from the Netherlands to the UK, but today substantially revised its estimate.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...eal-number-contaminated-eggs-700000-fsa-says/


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 10, 2017)

Or just make sure they're British.


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Fresh eggs are largely unaffected, with contaminated eggs instead present in processed foods in which they are one ingredient among many others, mostly used in sandwich fillings or other chilled foods.




In other words stay away from mayo and you're all set.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Bad time for a pun but that's basically the headline.
> 
> tl;dr If you live in UK then you may want to consider not eating eggs because over 700,000 them are contaminated with a chemical.
> 
> ...


In what way is it breaking news it's been on BBC news and sky news each day for the last 3 days lol.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2017)

*shrugs*
What does contaminated eggs have to do with a gaming forum?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

Veho said:


> In other words stay away from mayo and you're all set.



But i love mayonnaise....................... oh and is this article saying contaminated eggs have already been sold and have been circulation for the past few days/weeks or is it saying that there are contaminated eggs in the uk right now which just began circulating?

Regardless aside from the whole mayonnaise thing i haven't had any type of eggs for a few months now and just when i begun craving them this happens. Oh well i can wait a few months more or just buy british eggs.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> *shrugs*
> What does contaminated eggs have to do with a gaming forum?


Nothing but if you haven't already noticed the OP posts off-topic threads in the General Off-Topic forum all the time.


----------



## cearp (Aug 10, 2017)

what's wrong with a little fipronil now and again?
kids these days...

a broad-spectrum insecticide isn't going to do any harm to me, i'm not an insect!


(joking, i have noticed there will always be someone who will take me seriously)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> *shrugs*
> What does contaminated eggs have to do with a gaming forum?


Last time I checked you could post whatever you want in the Off-Topic section. If you want gaming stuff, go to the various gaming sections maybe?


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> *shrugs*
> What does contaminated eggs have to do with a gaming forum?


"General off-topic chat" and capable of productive discussion, unlike most scene drama or people lacking the ability to do simple research...


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

These eggs were also sold in multiple place in France.


----------



## Arras (Aug 10, 2017)

What quantities are we talking here? If it's somewhat dangerous only in large quantities and there's only a very small amount in the eggs, it doesn't really matter unless you live off an exclusively egg-based diet, in which case you have other health concerns than just chemicals.

Edit: Oh, and according to the article, food containing these eggs is already past expiry date and can't/shouldn't be sold any more, so there's no point in trying to stay away from egg-based products right now.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Aug 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> *shrugs*
> What does contaminated eggs have to do with a gaming forum?


what does a weekly qna have to do with a gaming forum? :thaunk:


----------



## duwen (Aug 10, 2017)

Seems most people are missing this from the source Saiyan quoted...
"*Fresh eggs are largely unaffected*, with contaminated eggs instead present in processed foods in which they are one ingredient among many others, mostly used in sandwich fillings or other chilled foods."
I've bought fresh eggs from Sainsbury's within the last few weeks, and my fried egg and HP sauce sandwiches were fine


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2017)

duwen said:


> Seems most people are missing this from the source Saiyan quoted...
> "*Fresh eggs are largely unaffected*, with contaminated eggs instead present in processed foods in which they are one ingredient among many others, mostly used in sandwich fillings or other chilled foods."
> I've bought fresh eggs from Sainsbury's within the last few weeks, and my fried egg and HP sauce sandwiches were fine


Did you seriously just say you put HP sauce on a fried egg??? Why why why would you destroy a lovely fried egg with the worst tasting sauce in the world you should be put in prison for such a terrible crime lol. HP Sauce is disgusting I would rather be stabbed repeatedly in the balls than eat that foul sauce


----------



## duwen (Aug 10, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Did you seriously just say you put HP sauce on a fried egg??? Why why why would you destroy a lovely fried egg with the worst tasting sauce in the world you should be put in prison for such a terrible crime lol. HP Sauce is disgusting I would rather be stabbed repeatedly in the balls than eat that foul sauce


Fair enough if you don't like the best of the 'brown' sauces, I won't try to convince you otherwise... but imo, it's really the only sauce that 'works' with fried eggs.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 10, 2017)

that was to be expected. its easy to check unprocessed eggs, but the processed ones can be in pretty much everything and its hard to actually track that as the eggs could have been sold all across europe, processed into eggwhites and jolk and sold seperately to manufacturers that way. 
outside of tests for the chemical, it'd be impossible to track everything


----------



## Oleboy555 (Aug 10, 2017)

>: ) my plan has worked out! screw you british people!

no but in all seriousness dont eat eggs as long as this is going on


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

duwen said:


> Fair enough if you don't like the best of the 'brown' sauces, I won't try to convince you otherwise... but imo, it's really the only sauce that 'works' with fried eggs.


Never tasted HP sauce  Anyways, yeah, the "egggate" is already old. Except if you like buying rotten food of course.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> *shrugs*
> What does contaminated eggs have to do with a gaming forum?


Do you not see just what part of the forum it's posted in??? The same exact area you post the [KYT] threads!


----------

